# multiple skull mount



## orionthehunter (May 8, 2012)

Skull hooker trophy tree is what I use


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can you connect would pieces or add them to driftwood.


----------



## JPrescott (Sep 7, 2018)

You can angle two mounts and put them on either side of a corner.


----------



## Bama2.0 (Feb 3, 2019)

This is the Trophy Tree from Skull Hooker


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

that looks neat


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I also use tree skull hooker


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

Two bucks from same season.


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

thats cool


----------



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

haha, love it


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

This might work , i just made it and tested with a head off the wall . I can put a bunch of fish on it as well .


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't have a pic right now as I'm currently moving but I used a old locust fence post hung 3 deer euros on it and the top of the post has a black bear euro on it. I mounted the post on a barn wood box and covered it in leaves and arrows I used to kill the deer along with some shed antlers.


----------

